# Describe the sense of someone (unseen) watching you? (1 Viewer)



## heartmama (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello, 
I am stuck for a different way of explaining that feeling you get when someone you can't see is watching you. Particularly if the person watching you is behind you. I've definitely experienced this IRL, I'm just having trouble putting it into words. I can't used the "burning at the back of the neck" description because this particular character has actually had a burn to the back their neck recently and thus that description could confuse the reader.  I'd rather not resort to hairs standing up on her skin since that is even more hackneyed than the burning description. Other than coming straight out and saying "She felt someone watching her." Any other suggestions for describing the odd sense of being watched?? 

Thanks!


----------



## Potty (Mar 22, 2012)

Something made her check over her shoulder.

A sense of forboding stole over her, she checked her suroundings suspiciously.

A noise from behind made he turn in alarm. 

She heard voices, one said "Shhh she will hear us sneaking up on her." then a louder voice asked "Excuse me miss, but are you aware of our presence? Or is my friend just being too paranoid?"


----------

